# Is Matt matrione the greatest of all time?



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

I mean matrione>fedor


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No, its clearly Kimbo - RIP

Kevin Ferguson > James Thompson

James Thompson > Dan Severn

Dan Severn > Dan Christison

Dan Christison > Ben Rothwell

Ben Rothwell > Matt Mitrione


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Greatest of all defeaters of greats beyond their prime? He's in the right place for that if true.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yawn.

I'll move this to the Bellator section then...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is like saying Michael Bisping is the greatest of all time for beating Anderson Silva. Just because someone beat a past his prime fighter doesn't mean he's greater then that fighter in his prime. All that being said no Matt Mitrione just defeated a past his prime Fedor Emelianenko.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Matt Mitrione has never not tapped to a choke in competition.

He must survive at least 1 sub choke attempt before he can be goat candidate.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He is not nor will he ever be the GOAT. An in his prime Fedor would've obliterated Matt Mitrione anytime in his career. Mitrione never won the UFC championship and lost simple fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes

/thread


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sorry could you please clarify what you're talking about?


----------

